# Pc zusammen basteln



## Niamne (23. Oktober 2009)

Heyho, mal wieder ich.

Ich bin ja mittlerweile echt vorbelastet was PCs bestellen angeht.  Dennoch möchte ich ja einen kaufen. Deswegen möchte ich fragen, ob sich jemand die Mühe machen mag, um ein System aufzulisten mit den genauen Bauteilbezeichnungen, damit ich die Teile zusammenkaufen kann.

Am Besen etwas, dass auch gut zusammen läuft und nicht noch im BIOS große Einstellungen braucht etc. Wie auch immer, ich suche etwas, mit dem ich sehr gut spielen kann, also GTA4 und Crysis schon mit maximalen Details. Also darf es auch ein wenig teurer sein aber bitte nicht 3000 EURO PCs basteln.  Ja, ich habe schon ein wenig hier gesucht im Forum und auch Alternate Builder benutzt aber wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht, welche Dinge sicher sind, zukunftssicher und auch solide laufen ...

... wäre also toll, wenn sich jemand damit befassen mag! Ich dachte an Intel und i7, wenn der zu empfehlen ist. Massig RAM, massig Grafik, massig Geschwindigkeit und aufrüstbar für später wäre gut.  Möchte ja auch mal übertakten oder sowas aber hauptsache erstmal eine gute Grundausstattung sage ich mal.

Preis würde ich mal 1500-2500 Euro veranschlagen, wobei gut und günstig natürlich nicht übel ist.


----------



## AdeE (23. Oktober 2009)

Tag,

*CPU: * AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed
*Kühler: * Scythe Mugen 2
*Mainboard: * Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
*RAM: * GeIL Value DIMM Kit 4GB PC3
*Graka: * Radeon HD 5870, 1024MB GDDR5 (musst mal gucken, wer am schnellsten liefern kann)
*Laufwerk: * LG Electronics GH22NS50
*Festplatte: * Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB (oder 500 GB, je nachdem, was du brauchst)
*Gehäuse: * Cooler Master CM 690
*Netzteil: * Cougar CM 550W oder Corsair HX 520W ATX 2.2

Für Intel muss ich mich mal gerade schlau machen, bei den neuen Bezeichnungen bin ich nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand 

*Edit*

Bei einem Intel-System:

*CPU: *Intel Core i5-750, 4x 2.67GHz
*Kühler: *Scythe Ninja 2 Rev. B oder EKL Alpenföhn Brocken
*Mainboard: *Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3 oder ASUS P7P55D
den Rest kannst du von oben übernehmen


----------



## mariohanaman (23. Oktober 2009)

das hört sich nicht nach über 800€ an ... er wollte doch was für 1500-2500 recht so ?? ^^


----------



## Niamne (23. Oktober 2009)

Sie wollte. Und naja, so ähnlich war es mal bestellt, ist nicht übel, kostete mich 1300, glaube ich. Danke erstmal


----------



## mariohanaman (23. Oktober 2009)

Kirschlein schrieb:


> Sie wollte.



sorry ... wusst ich nich ... hab jetzt auch nicht auf den namen geachtet, was vorab einige sachverhalte geklärt hätte in der angelegenheit 


wie wärs denn als prozzi der 
intel core i7 975XE 
---mehr ram
---und nen intel 1366 mainboard natürlich
---mehr netzteil power

und der rest könnte dann natürl. so stehen bleiben ^^




aber das sys von oben kostet insgesamt vil knapp mehr als 800 wenn man bei nem teuren händler bestellt ... und nich iwie 1300 oder waren die 1300 auf was anfdres bezogen???


----------



## tonyx86 (23. Oktober 2009)

hier mein vorschlag

HD 5870
i5 750
F3 1000GB
SSD
GEIL DDR3
P5 UD3
Nordwand
Xigmatek
Enermax 525W
GH50NS

das macht dann je nach händler zwischen 1000 und 1100 €. mehr brauchst du imo nicht ausgeben, es sei denn du willt eine multi gpu zusammenstellung. und gehäuse ist wie immer geschmacksache


----------



## AdeE (23. Oktober 2009)

Tag,

klar kann man locker über 3.000 EUR kommen, aber was bringt einem das? Mit ~700 EUR ist man schon sehr gut dabei.


----------



## mariohanaman (23. Oktober 2009)

je nach anspruch .... wenn sie beispielsweise extrem anspruchsvolle 3d videobearbeitungen was weiss ich macht ist halt ein sys mit nem 975xe besser als eines mit nem i5/955BE ...


klar auch ich bin der meinng/weiss das ein 800 euro system games crysis/farcry2 ... locker reicht


----------



## AdeE (23. Oktober 2009)

Tag,

bislang gehe ich davon aus, dass er den Rechner "nur" zum Spielen benutzt ("Wie auch immer, ich suche etwas, mit dem ich sehr gut spielen kann"). Ansonsten müssen wir die Zusammenstellung noch ein wenig abändern.


----------



## mariohanaman (23. Oktober 2009)

AdeE schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> bislang gehe ich davon aus, dass er den Rechner "nur" zum Spielen benutzt ("Wie auch immer, ich suche etwas, mit dem ich sehr gut spielen kann"). Ansonsten müssen wir die Zusammenstellung noch ein wenig abändern.





gut dann gehen wir jetzt davon aus das die angabe von bis zu maximal 2500 euronen von ihr gesagt wurde weil sie vil. nicht über die preise informiert ist.

dann wäre das system von adeE (das erste) denke ich ma das beste angesichts des p/l verhältnis ...

das 2. i5 system hat nochn bissl mehr power, wobei ich mich frage obs das wert ist ....
ich denke ein geringer aufpreis von ca 50-100€ zum amd system ...

evtl wäre es noch ne überlegung wert auf die 300er serie von nV als graka alternative zu warten...


----------



## AdeE (23. Oktober 2009)

Tag,



mariohanaman schrieb:


> evtl wäre es noch ne überlegung wert auf die 300er serie von nV als graka alternative zu warten...


wie lange soll man den da warten? 2020? Die wissen doch selber nicht wirklich, wann sie das Teil herausbringen können.  
Aber es wäre ggf. eine Alternative.


----------



## Sesfontain (23. Oktober 2009)

ich würde das vorschalgen 
i7 920D0
EX58 Ud5
6GB G.Skill Trident 1600CL 6-7-6-18
HD5870
1TB pinpoint F3
Cougar CM 700W
Prolimatech Megahalems mit BeQuiet lüfter
 das system wäre perfekt zum Spielen und auch für OC


----------



## mariohanaman (23. Oktober 2009)

AdeE schrieb:


> wie lange soll man den da warten? 2020? .




deshalb sagte ich eventuell^^ 


jenachdem wann man den pc braucht/kaufen will ... ich denke die wird mitte 2010 rauskommen .. und jenachdem wie der persönliche fetischdrang nach nvidia ausgeprägt ist lohnt es sich oder auch nicht ^^



@sesfontain

gehen wir davon aus es soll nicht geoced werden ... ist ein 700W netzteil nicht en bissel übertriben??


----------



## AdeE (23. Oktober 2009)

Tag,


Sesfontain schrieb:


> [...]
> i7 920D0
> Cougar CM 700W
> [..]


Jetzt noch einen I7 auf einem 1366 Sockel? Müsste man sich gut überlegen, und 550W sollten eigentlich auch Masse reichen (außer es wird mal CF/ SLI betrieben).



mariohanaman schrieb:


> deshalb sagte ich eventuell^^
> jenachdem wann man den pc braucht/kaufen will ... ich denke die wird mitte 2010 rauskommen .. und jenachdem wie der persönliche fetischdrang nach nvidia ausgeprägt ist lohnt es sich oder auch nicht ^^


Joar, aber da würde man ja eigentlich nicht jetzt schon fragen (sofern man erst in >2/3 Monaten bestellen möchte).


----------



## mariohanaman (23. Oktober 2009)

AdeE schrieb:


> Joar, aber da würde man ja eigentlich nicht jetzt schon fragen (sofern man erst in >2/3 Monaten bestellen möchte).





stimmt auch wieder


----------



## Sesfontain (23. Oktober 2009)

mit OC ,sollte man schon 700W nehmen 
Ohne gehen natürlich auch 550W...Hier würde ich dann ebenfalls Cougar nehmen..
Den i7 würde ich nehmen , da er eine enorme Leistung bietet und der S.1366 ja gerade auf den Highend bereich ausgelgt ist


----------



## mariohanaman (23. Oktober 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> mit OC ,sollte man schon 700W nehmen
> Ohne gehen natürlich auch 550W...Hier würde ich dann ebenfalls Cougar nehmen..
> Den i7 würde ich nehmen , da er eine enorme Leistung bietet und der S.1366 ja gerade auf den Highend bereich ausgelgt ist





wie gesagt ... die frage die jeder für sich entscheiden muss ist ob man die mehrleistung von nem i7 920 im gegensatz zu nem amd phenon 2 x4 955/965 wirklich benötigt ....


----------



## Niamne (23. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hätte schon gerne Intel. 

Was ich noch gerne wüsste, was heißt denn beim RAM dieses 9-9-9-24? Und in wie weit sind andere Zahlen besser und wieso sagt Alternate, dass der 1600er Dominater nicht vom Prozessor unterstützt wird?


----------



## tonyx86 (24. Oktober 2009)

das sind die latenzen/ansprechzeiten des rams, welche möglichst niedrig sein sollten, aber im endeffekt spielt das nicht so die rolle


----------



## Niamne (24. Oktober 2009)

Ah okay, also je niedriger die Zahlen da sind, desto besser? Mhm. Wie sieht das aus mit dem Kaufen, würdet ihr mir da online bestellen und selbst zusammen bauen empfehlen oder hier beim Händler irgendwo ... wobei ich keinen guten hier kenne.


----------



## AdeE (24. Oktober 2009)

Tag,

sofern du dir das zutraust kann man den PC auch selbst zusammenschrauben. Ansonsten bieten diesen Service auch viele Versandhäuser (HWV.de, Alternate.de, etc.) an. 
Wenn du einen Händler um die Ecke hast, könntest du auch bei diesem bestellen - nur lass dir keine "supertollensuper Angebote" aufquatschen, sondern geh mit einer Liste von der Hardware hin, die du kaufen möchtest (ob du einen Laden bei dir in der Gegend hast, verrärt dir bestimmt die Gelben Seiten ).


----------



## Niamne (24. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe mir Angebote machen lassen, kosten so rund 1500 Euro für einen I7. Aber ohne Betriebssystem.

Das war jetzt:

I7-920
Asus Rampage 2 Extreme
6GB DDR 1333 von Kingston PC 3 10600
1TB Samsung Platte
GTX295
700 Watt netzteil.

Ich weiß nicht, ist das ok? Oder sollte da anderer RAM rein oder wie oder was?  Bei der Grafikkarte bin ich unschlüssig, weil halt 2 Kerne und mikroruckler und so. Wollte schon 6-12 GB RAM haben. ;D Übertaktungsfähiges System natürlich auch.




So, ich habe mal selbst geschaut und mir was ausgesucht. Jetzt bräuchte ich noch Bewertungen dafür und ob es wohl gut laufen würde oder halt nicht. Kann ja sein, dass irgendwas nicht harmoniert.

Gehäuse
Lüfter für den CPU
CPU I7 920
6 GB RAM
Das Board
Soundkarte
Netzteil
Grafikkarte

+ Laufwerke und ne Festplatte natürlich. ^^


----------



## Niamne (24. Oktober 2009)

Mich interessiert dabei, ob der RAM zum Board passt, ob der RAM oder allgemein das System gut ist und ob der Kühler auch passt, weil der RAM recht hoch ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

Sollte schon gehen, aber bei dem Preis?
Irgendwie übertrieben.


----------



## True Monkey (24. Oktober 2009)

Der ram passt unter dem Mugen nicht drunter ....ist zu hoch .....außer man schraubt die oberen Kühler ab


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Der ram passt unter dem Mugen nicht drunter ....ist zu hoch .....außer man schraubt die oberen Kühler ab


 
Öhm, schon mal das Board Layout angeguckt? 
Man kann den RAM *und* den Kühler verbauen.


----------



## Niamne (24. Oktober 2009)

Ja, der Preis ist großzügig angesetzt. Ich brauche nur erstmal ein paar Leute, die mir sagen, wird laufen.  Und halt nicht ganz langsam ... ich kenne mich mit den Bezeichnungen nicht so aus.


----------



## True Monkey (24. Oktober 2009)

Sollte ich mich täuschen ....denn beim Vorgänger den ich hier habe passt es nicht da der Kühler über den ersten ramslot drüberragt.

Aber ich lasse mich gerne belehren wenn es anders sein sollte ....muss aber auch zugeben das ich vom Ninja 2 ausgehe vom dem ich bis jetzt dachte er hätte die gleiche Größe 
wie der Mugen.

edit:ok ....habe gerade noch mal nachgeschaut ....der Mugen ist 16mm schmaller ....könnte passen -wenn der Lüfter nicht auf der Seite der rams kommt


----------



## Niamne (24. Oktober 2009)

Also die RAMbänke sollten schon ausgenutzt werden können bei einem Kühler ... alternativ lasse ich mir von euch auch gerne einen anderen Kühler empfehlen. Soll nur gut kühlen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> edit:ok ....habe gerade noch mal nachgeschaut ....der Mugen ist 16mm schmaller ....könnte passen -wenn der Lüfter nicht auf der Seite der rams kommt


 
Das geht, hab so eine Kombi mal mit OCZ RAMs gesehen, die die gleichen hohen Kühler hatten.

Andererseits braucht niemand die hohen Kühler, alles nur Show.
Außerdem kann man immer noch die anderen drie Bänke benutzen, dann sind die RAMs weit genug weg.

Der Nordwand müsste unten schmaler sein, die Thermalright sind auch.


----------



## Niamne (24. Oktober 2009)

Sicher, man kann auch die anderen Slots nutzen aber irgendwann will ich vielleicht mehr nutzen. =D
Deswegen wollte ich ja auch wissen, ob sich Mainboard, RAM und Kühler vertragen würden. Auch weils halt kein "standard" RAM ist, so weit ich das gelesen habe.

Ach und ist der RAM und das Board gut? Hab nur Tests gelesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

Du willst mehr als 6GB nutzen?
Wie denn?


----------



## Niamne (24. Oktober 2009)

Naja, ... hat doch 6 Plätze?


----------



## True Monkey (24. Oktober 2009)

Hmm...also ich habe diese auf meinen Rampage .....von denen ich denke das sie die gleiche Höhe wie die Domis haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und durch ihre Höhe kann ich den Lüfter nicht auf der Seite montieren wo die rams sitzten.

Aber bei den Domis kann man ja wie gesagt die Kühlripprn abschrauben 

@Quanti
Ich brauche und nutze die hohen Kühler ....kommt immer darauf an was man damit macht.....und besonders wieviel Spannung man darauf gibt 


Edit:heute ist nicht mein Tag ...die Domis sind doch nicht so hoch


----------



## Niamne (24. Oktober 2009)

Hihi, wie gesagt, nehme auch gerne ienen anderen Lüfter! Aber ich habe vom Mugen2 nur gutes gehört.

Aber das an sich wäre nicht das Problem, bin gebrandmarkt was PCs betrifft, will nur, dass das alles zusammen arbeitet ohne abzukacken <.<


----------



## True Monkey (24. Oktober 2009)

Hmm...habe das jetzt nicht mehr ganz verfolgt ...hattest du nicht schon einen ?

Was ist damit passiert ?

Aber warum einen Kühler ....bei dem Geld das du ausgeben willst bekommst du schon ein fettes Sys mit Wakü 

Auf jeden Fall lass die 295er weg die macht wirklich keinen sinn da das Rampage 2 auch SLI fähig ist und zwei 275er schon besser und billiger sind.

also perfekt auf dem Rampage und furchtbar schnell sind diese Rams 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1800 - Corsair DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1866 Tri-Kit

Erschreck nicht über der Preis ...woanders kosten die einen 100er weniger


----------



## Niamne (24. Oktober 2009)

Preis ist relativ egal aber mit Wakü habe ich absolut null Erfahrung ... Der andere PC funktionierte nicht einwandfrei, deswegen zurück zum Händler und mit anwalt und bla, naja Geld ist wieder da, ich schau jetzt selbst. ^^


----------



## True Monkey (24. Oktober 2009)

Hmm....

Vllt ist hier was für dich dabei .....Grey hat eine hohe Qualität und meiner Meinung nach auch gute Preise 

Premium bei Grey Computer Cologne GmbH

Die Rechner gibt es auch alle von Grey übertaktet mit langer Garantie.

Auf jeden Fall haben die mehr Erfahrung mit High End Sys wie der Händler um die Ecke


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2009)

Kirschlein schrieb:


> Naja, ... hat doch 6 Plätze?


 
So meine ich das auch nicht. 
Ich meine wie nutzen und nicht wie einbauen. 



True Monkey schrieb:


> @Quanti
> Ich brauche und nutze die hohen Kühler ....kommt immer darauf an was man damit macht.....und besonders wieviel Spannung man darauf gibt


 
Aha, hast du denn mal die RAMs ohne hohe Kühler eingaubt, sie also komplett abmontiert?
Teste sie doch mal so. 



True Monkey schrieb:


> Edit:heute ist nicht mein Tag ...die Domis sind doch nicht so hoch


 
Verdammter Alk, was?


----------



## AdeE (24. Oktober 2009)

Tag,

und warum nimmst du nicht das Sys auf der ersten Seite von mir? Nur weil das kein 3.000 EUR-System ist? -_-


----------



## Niamne (24. Oktober 2009)

Das System ist doch okay von der ersten Seite, hab' es mir auf alle Fälle vermerkt.  Ich schaue momentan ja noch herum ... um mal so zu gucken was geht und überhaupt. Nicht böse sein.


----------



## AdeE (24. Oktober 2009)

Tag,


Kirschlein schrieb:


> Nicht böse sein.


bin ich nicht, wollte das nur mal interssehalber wissen


----------



## Niamne (24. Oktober 2009)

Noch habe ich mich zu nichts entschieden aber die Seite von Grey da liest sich recht interessant. Sind die denn gut?


----------



## Niamne (25. Oktober 2009)

So, also die PC Seite finde ich nicht übel. Ist Samsung Arbeitsspeicher denn zu gebrauchen oder eher nicht?


----------



## True Monkey (25. Oktober 2009)

Zu Grey-

Grey baut recht gute Rechner bei denen die Komponenten gut aufeinander abgestimmt sind.

Zu dem Speicher kann ich nicht viel sagen denke aber die verwenden den nicht ohne Grund.

Sicher kann man sich diese Rechner wahrscheinlich selber billiger zusammenbauen aber wenn man bedenkt das Grey 60 Monate Garantie auf übertaktete Rechner gibt.
Besonders wenn man selber noch keine Erfahrung mit übertakten oder Waküs hat ist das eine echte Alternative einen sehr schnellen rechner zu bekommen.
Wenn man bedenkt was bei einen eigenen Wakü einbau oder OC Versuch alles schief gehen kann und das man dann selber für die Schäden aufkommen muß finde ich für jemanden der einen High End Rechner haben will sind die eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Niamne (25. Oktober 2009)

Mich lächelt der WaKü mit dem I7-920 auf 4 GHZ irgendwie an.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Oktober 2009)

Dachte ich mir .....darum hatte ich dir ja direkt diese Seite gezeigt 

Aber die stellen und übertakten dir auch alles zusammen was du willst


----------



## Niamne (25. Oktober 2009)

Joa aber mit den Änderungen, die da noch rein sollen ... fast 2400 Euro. ^^

Betriebssystem, Grafikkarte ändern auf die H5870, bissl anderer RAM.  Laufwerk und Sound.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Oktober 2009)

Du kannst ja mal versuchen dir den gleichen in Teilen zusammenzustellen um mal einen Vergleich zu haben was er dich so kosten würde wenn du ihn selber baust.

Aber wie gesagt der wäre fertig mit Garantie


----------



## Niamne (25. Oktober 2009)

Muss man bei dem WaKü dann eigentlich auch irgendwie mal das Zeugs wechseln oder so?  Ich hab' so keine Ahnung.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich nichts .....oder anders gesagt auch nichts anderes wie bei einer Lukü....WLP bei Bedarf mal wechseln und statt den Lüfter den Radi mal ausblasen.

Nichts schwieriges


----------



## Bruce112 (25. Oktober 2009)

http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/2615/123sex.png


hier mein vorschlag 


oder sapphire vapor x 4890 ist auch gut


----------



## Niamne (25. Oktober 2009)

So viel Auswahl, ich weiß gar nicht mehr, was ich machen soll.  Aber danke erstmal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Kein Straight Power mit 600 Watt, da gibts bessere Netzteile.
Der i5 reicht locker.


----------



## Niamne (25. Oktober 2009)

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit Marke Eigenbau aus? Muss ich da im BIOS was einstellen, wenn ich alles ganz neu bekomme, quasi?


----------



## Veriquitas (25. Oktober 2009)

Kirschlein schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich mit Marke Eigenbau aus? Muss ich da im BIOS was einstellen, wenn ich alles ganz neu bekomme, quasi?



In den meisten fällen nicht, könnte aber zu nen paar problemen kommen (selten oder auch nicht selten).Man sollte es sich auch wenn es keine probleme gibt mal anschauen.


----------



## assko (25. Oktober 2009)

Das einzigste Problem was ich bisher immer hatte das dan der Ram untertaktet war


----------



## Niamne (25. Oktober 2009)

Ach, und welche Grafikkarte würdet ihr denn zum I7-920 empfehlen? Die HD5870 oder doch lieber irgendwas von nvidia?


----------



## CKone (26. Oktober 2009)

Bei deinem Budget Aufjedenfall die HD5870...


----------



## Niamne (26. Oktober 2009)

Mhm joa. Wie schauts aus ... Eigenbau, Beim Händler um die Ecke bestellen und bauen lassen oder onlineshop fertigpc? Bin mir unschlüssig.

Eigenbau ist günstiger und das bauen kriege ich noch hin aber was ist, wenn die Komponenten nicht so zusammen harmonieren wie sie sollen? Dann kackt das System immer ab und was soll ic hdann machen?


----------



## Veriquitas (26. Oktober 2009)

Kirschlein schrieb:


> Mhm joa. Wie schauts aus ... Eigenbau, Beim Händler um die Ecke bestellen und bauen lassen oder onlineshop fertigpc? Bin mir unschlüssig.
> 
> Eigenbau ist günstiger und das bauen kriege ich noch hin aber was ist, wenn die Komponenten nicht so zusammen harmonieren wie sie sollen? Dann kackt das System immer ab und was soll ic hdann machen?



Naja Kompatibilitätsprobleme gibt es meist nur wenn sachen falsch ausgewählt wurden zb. falsches Mainboard zum Sockel.Wenn alles passt dürfte normalerweise nur der Ram stressen oder der Kühler wegen Heatpipes auf den Mainboard.Musst dich mal umhören was andere Leute mit den gleichen Komponenten drinne haben, wenn du auf nummer sich gehen willst.


----------



## Niamne (26. Oktober 2009)

Rampage 2 Extreme wäre das board, und der Ram, den Monkey vorgeschlagen hat. *link such*

http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...DWARE&l1=Arbeitsspeicher&l2=DDR3&l3=DDR3-1800

Meine die waren es gewesen.  Dazu ne HD5870, Mugen 2, I7-920. 750 Watt Netzteil


----------



## True Monkey (26. Oktober 2009)

Moin 

Die rams sind zwar die momentan schnellsten und ich habe sie selber vorgeschlagen .....aber wenn du nicht extrem OC betreiben willst reichen auch diese 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1600 - Corsair DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1600 Tri-Kit

Sind beide sehr gut .......vorgeschlagen hatte ich die 1866er weil woanders wie bei Alternate sind sie auch zu dem Preis der 1600er zu haben 

heise online-Preisvergleich: Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-14900U CL7-8-7-20 (DDR3-1866) (CMG6GX3M3A1866C7) / Deutschland

Funzen beide sehr gut auf dem Rampage E 2


----------



## Niamne (26. Oktober 2009)

Wunderbar und der Rest meiner Zusammenstellung? Prognose oder Befürchtungen, dass es wohl haken würde oder so? Bin da so überempfindlich ... weil den, den ich bestellt habe, der funktionierte nicht richtig.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Oktober 2009)

was hättest du den jetzt schon alles ....CPU,Mobo,Ram,Graka und Kühler(Mugen) das sollte alles problemlos funzen.

Fehlt noch ...NT,Platte,Lw und case 

Beim NT ist es noch wichtig das du ein gutes nimmst .....aber da kann ich jetzt schlecht eins empfehlen da ich immer die selbe Marke nehme und dann auch immer ziemlich große die für dich überdimensioniert wären.

Case ?....welches gefällt dir den ?

Ich schlag mal eins vor das ich selber habe da ich weiß das da alles reinpasst 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Midi Tower - Cooler Master CM 690 Pure Black

Das ist komplett schwarz...auch innen


----------



## Niamne (26. Oktober 2009)

Dachte ans Raven2 von Silverstone. Der Pure Black war aber auch sehr schick. ^^ Laufwerke möchte ich einen DVD Brenner und ein ´DVD Laufwerk von LG oder so. Wer da empfehlungen hat, immerher damit. Netzweil war ein ATX 750 von Corsair.

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Netzteile_ueber_600_Watt/Corsair/CMPSU-750TX/233915/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Energie&l2=Netzteile&l3=%C3%BCber+600+Watt

Das Netzteil. Laufwerke bitte ich um gescheite vorschläge  Ich hab da von LG was gesehen aber naja, Platte weiß ich auch noch nichts, soll 1 TB sein. Alternativ würde ich auch mehr Watt nehmen, wenns notwendig sein würde. Denke, irgendwann übertakte ich die Kiste auch mal.

http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...S/250573/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Gehäuse&l2=Big+Tower Das Gehäuse find ich auch nett.

http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...W/352494/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Gehäuse&l2=Big+Tower Raven 2


----------



## Bruce112 (26. Oktober 2009)

Also hier kommen Vorschläge ob du den cpu 

bis 5 ghz ocen willst .

Willst du ne benchmark weltrekord aufstellen ?

es ist doch besser weniger geld auszugeben als deine budje ,

für 1100 euro und dann ocen macht doch mehr bock .

wenn ich sehe für speicher 250 euro puhhhhhh

würde lieber auf den 1156 sockel setzen .
dann den Intel Core i7 860 2.80GHz 4800MT/s S1156 95W 8MB BOX 
8 kerne
nehmen und bis 3.6 ghz ocen reicht .


wenigstens sind die mainboard billiger +speicher bei 1156 sockel +4gb speicher 

zur netzteil willst du 2 grafikarte einbauen 
750 watt 4 pcie stecker ?

zur grafikarte die neuen ati karten sind garnicht verfügbar ,

die machen doch das extra peilt das keiner hier ,

somit bleiben die preise stabil ,

bis Nvidia die neuen karten nicht rausbringen bleibt das auch so .

Ich versteh echt nicht wiso man sich von Konzernen Manipulieren läßt ,
Das ist bei Öl +Energie der gleiche fall .Wenig Produzieren damit der preis stabil bleibt .

also würde 5850 den oder 4890 dem nehmen .

und mit der restlichen geld dein PC Hardware updaten ,
sprich Grafikarte ,nach 1 jahr .

plus wie sieht es mit monitor aus 24 zoll oder 26zoll ne schöne monitor kaufen .

zb was Ati jetzt macht ist ne Verstoß gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb.

es herscht keine Konkurenz kampf zwischen den Online shops ,
weil es keine grafikarte nachschub von Ati gibt .
dadursch gewinnt der Online shop +hersteller +Ati

die Kunden sind hiermit Verlierer .

Wahrscheinlich braucht Ati mal ne Milliarden strafe !


----------



## Niamne (26. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe jetzt entschieden und bestellt. Es ist keine HD für den Preis geworden, sondern GTX275.


----------



## Niamne (29. Oktober 2009)

Wohl doch noch eine HD5870 bekommen und bis zum Wochenende da. Wenn ich wüsste, wie lange eine normale Überweisung dauert, wenn man sie bei der sparkasse direkt macht, dann weiß ich, wann ich die Karte erwarten darf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2009)

Überweisungen dauern in der Regel 2 Werktage.


----------



## CKone (29. Oktober 2009)

fangt mit online Banking an falls ihr volljährig seit... erleichtert und beschleunigt all das glaubt mir... Überweisung dauert online ca. 30 min


----------



## riedochs (29. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Überweisungen dauern in der Regel 2 Werktage.





CKone schrieb:


> fangt mit online Banking an falls ihr volljährig seit... erleichtert und beschleunigt all das glaubt mir... Überweisung dauert online ca. 30 min



Von 30 Minuten bis 5 Tage alles schon erlebt, ob online oder offline Banking.


----------



## CKone (29. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir war das längste bis jetzt 40 min  und das war die absolute Ausnahme in der Regel gings deutlich schneller ... vielleicht ist das  auch von der Bank abhängig


----------



## riedochs (29. Oktober 2009)

CKone schrieb:


> Bei mir war das längste bis jetzt 40 min  und das war die absolute Ausnahme in der Regel gings deutlich schneller ... vielleicht ist das  auch von der Bank abhängig



Ist es, leider.


----------



## Niamne (30. Oktober 2009)

Ja, war kein Problem und volljährig bin ich schon lange. Hab nur nie genau drauf geachtet wann was und wie überwiesen ist. Hat sich eh erledigt. Die Karte war heute morgen da, der Pc kommt hoffentlich morgen dazu.


----------

